# Full Moon 12-21-2010



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey guys, 
Here are two pictures I took of the moon tonight. I was using my mom's canon D40, set up on my tripod with a 75-300mm lens. ISO was at 1600, 
I believe. I touched them up in Adobe Photoshop Elements 7. (I sharpened them, put a border and signature,cropped, and ajusted the the contrast.) -Hunter :smile:


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Did you happen to see the eeclipse? It was awesome!

Cool pics man!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Lookin mighty fine Hunter. Good Job!!!!!The top one looks the sharpest and the best.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

great pics!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

No need to use such a high ISO. I have done a lot of moon pics and the shutter speeds at low ISO are plenty fast for sharp shots without all the noise. 

Use the self timer on the camera so you don't shake it while pushing on the shutter release.

Shoot it again and don't change anything but the ISO. If they are underexposed a little, just increase the contrast to bring them back up.

A few days on either side of the full moon will make a lot more dramatic shots. With the full moon all of the shadows are gone. Get just a few days past full and the shadows will start coming in and the the relief of the craters will be pretty good!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I shot the Waning Gibbus last year - f/7.1, 1/125 shutter speed, ISO 400. Had it on a tripod, remote trigger, Live View on the 40D.

Remember, the moon is being lit by the sun so a pic should be about the same for an afternoon exposure in your back yard.

Shoot it again and let's see some more.


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks guys so much for the advice. I'll try it tonight! I have one question, what exactly does the 'f' do? How does it affect your shot? I have a basic understanding of shutter speed, and a little on ISO, but what exactly is the 'f'? 
Thanks again, Hunter


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

F is just how big the hole in the lens is that lets light comes through. F1.4 is a BIG hole that lets lots of light in. F32 is a tiny hole that lets in almost no light. 

Smaller the hole (bigger the number) the greater the depth of field (part that's in focus).
Lenses are different and many of them shoot much sharper images at certain F numbers. It's worth taking some shots in A (aperture priority) mode at different setting to see what your lens likes. 

Also has a direct relationship to shutter speed. Smaller the f stop number (bigger hole) the faster the shutter speed has to be..


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

my pics aren't even close to looking that good of the cheese.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

One other tip that I do is use spot metering. That helps in metering the bright light thats reflected off the moon when its full.
Spot metering is when the camera reads only the light in the very center of the view finder as opposed to evaluative when it reads the light across the whole view finder.
Looking forward to see what you come up with.


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks guys for the explanation. I'm about to go see what I can come up with in a few minutes. Thanks again, Hunter


----------

